# Favorite Studio Ghibli Films



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 16, 2007)

Which ones do you like the best? I like Spirited Away and Howl's moving castle


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

Howl's Moving Castle for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2007)

Spirited Away.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 16, 2007)

_Princess Mononoke_ or _Howl's Moving Castle_. When it comes to Ghibli films NOT directed by Miyazaki I like _Grave of the Fireflies _and _The Cat Returns_.

I actually didn't think much of _Nausicaä of the Valley of Wind_ or _Laputa: The Castle in the Sky_. I found them dull.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 16, 2007)

Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke and The Cat Returns for me


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. Princess Mononoke
3. Spirited Away

^Top 3. :}


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

Princess Mononoke... Can't get enough of that scene where an enemy samurai gets his arms looped off and stuck to the tree! :rofl

Howl's Moving Castle was awesome as well!


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 19, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies is the most emotional piece of animation you will ever see in your lifetime. It gets my vote


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2007)

Howl's Moving Castle is my fave.  Spirited Away is a very close second, and Princess Mononoke is close behind that.


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Grave of the Fireflies is the most emotional piece of animation you will ever see in your lifetime. It gets my vote



I wonder how many anime fans actually know of this movie? I never seem to see it mentioned unless around really core heads.

Prolly have to go with Castle of Cagliostro or Kiki's Delivery Service (<- Not for the actual movie, just that it takes me back to a certain time with a certain someone).


----------



## Suikka (Feb 19, 2007)

Tonari no Totoro is my all-time favourite, Spirited Away coming to close second.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 19, 2007)

My Neighbour Totoro was pretty cute. I liked that ^^


----------



## Patrick Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2007)

1.The cat returns
2.Spirited away


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 19, 2007)

Hard to pin down. I'm surprised 'Only Yesterday' hasn't been mentioned, I really enjoyed that film. Otherwise it's pretty difficult to say. Spirited Away was the first one I watched and that drew me in. I've realised that I'm about list the rest on each of their merits, they're all superb.

I will note that I thought Howl's Moving Castle is probably close to my least favourite of the bunch, just because it doesn't seem to have quite the same charm. But it's still a great film.


----------



## Shamini (Feb 19, 2007)

I will go with Princess mononoke  ^_^


----------



## Lycanthropy (Feb 19, 2007)

I've liked all the ones I've seen. But I don't know.... maybe Laputa: Castle in The Sky, or Princess Mononoke. Porco Rosso and The Cat Returns are really fun to watch. 

I recently rented out Whisper of The Heart, and I'm going to watch it tonight, so who knows, maybe it will be a new favourite?


----------



## nagareboshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Ghibli = <3

1.) Princess Mononoke
2.) Spirited Away
3.) Howl's Moving Castle
4.) Nausicaa: Of the Valley, of the Wind
5.) Laputa: Castle in the Sky
6.) Kiki's Delivery Service
7.) Whisper of the Heart
8.) The Cat Returns
9.) Grave of the Fireflies
10.) Only Yesterday

and so on...

Gedo Senki's had alot of bad reviews, but I still really like the look of it and I'll definatly be buying it when it comes out [a sub only version].


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 19, 2007)

Whisper of the heart is a nice one also.


----------



## Kyo no danna (Feb 19, 2007)

I love Studio Ghibli movies. My definite favorite is Princess Mononoke. My first Miyazaki movie, and I still remember feeling breathless as I watched it (I was really little too. Six, maybe? Can't remember). Plus I found out, one day when I was staying home from school sick, that my favorite author helped with the script. That was a bonus. And I still watch it fairly frequently and bring it and other Ghibli movies with me when I babysit.

Second favorite has got to be Howl's Moving Castle, even though I was a little bit WTF at making Markl a little kid. Howl was dead sexy, and I loved the book, and I thought that the movie was a pretty good adaption, all things considered.

Third is a tie between Spirited Away and My Neighbor Totoro. Both of them are just so good.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 19, 2007)

1) Whisper of the Heart
2) My neighbor totoro
3) kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

All of the one's I've seen  :

Spirited Away
My Neighbor Totoro
Princess Mononoke
Grave of the Fireflies (Watch it and cry)
Laputa
Nausicca

Pretty much those


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Princess Mononoke
2. Spirited Away
3. Castle In The Sky

I still gotta watch The Cat Returns


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

1. Spirited Away
2. Princess Mononoke
3. My Neighbor Totoro

Honorable mention: Grave of the Fireflies, The Cat Returns and Kiki's Delivery Service

I was rather dissapointed by Howl's Moving Castle.  

I've only seen part of Nausica so I can't count it, but the part I saw I liked.  I have yet to see the others.  There's one good one I can't remember the name of, but it had badgers (Tanuki).  The Studio Ghibli films by Miazaki are really the best ones.


----------



## Anego (Feb 21, 2007)

Whisper of the Heart
The Cat Returns
Grave of the Fireflies
And i though Ocean's Wave is also Ghibli's and i love it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Whisper of the Heart_ 



I thought the ending was a bit too brief and kinda cut and dry. I enjoyed the film, some really great scenes (the bike ride preluding the final shots was really well done, there was a fantastic atomsphere).


----------



## Rhyth (Feb 25, 2007)

My top 3, in order: Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke.

Grave of the Fireflies, although not in my top 3, was great and heart-wrenching.


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 2, 2007)

*Your favorite movie by studio ghibli*

Which is your favorite? I'll only Include the big guns for the poll.

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind - A wonderfully put together movie with a strong ecological message.

Castle in the sky - A beautifull movie about love and friendship

My neighbour totoro - This one has a catbus ^__^

Kiki's delivery service - Ohh, a witch!

Porco Rosso - This one had planes >_>

Pom Poko - It had tanuki's, and testicle based attacks!

Whisper of the heart - This one didnt have much magic o_0

Princess Mononoke - An earth-shatteringly good movie that makes you (me) feel somewhat thoughtfull after watching it.

Spirited away - Very good, reminded me of zelda

Howls moving castle - Omg, laputa again <_<

Well?


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 2, 2007)

I vote Spirited Away cuss ive not seen the otheres


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 2, 2007)

Nausicaa. Everything's just awesome in it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 2, 2007)

Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2007)

I liked Castle in the Sky out of the Kiki's Delivery Service and Spirited Away, since those are the only other 2 I seen from that list.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service were my favorite. I need to rewatch Princess Mononoke and Howl's Moving Castle again. I also liked The Cat Returns.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2008)

all are too good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2008)

My Neighbor Totoro will probably always be my favorite, partially because it was the very first one I saw. That and I absolutely adore the little blue one. Second on my list would have to be Spirited Away, similarly because of my interest in all things adorable.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 17, 2008)

How can one choose?  They are all so good.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it weird that I thought My Neighbor Totoro was only average? Spirited Away, Kiki's Delivery Service, Porco were my favorites. Its been so long since I saw Princess and my Howl was kinda scratched so I couldn't get into it. I believe Princess was dubbed for me, so that might have been it. I just don't see the big deal for Totoro and Valley of the Wind though. I still need to check out Castle and I doubt I'll watch Lupin though. Whens Ponyo gonna be on DVD?


----------

